# Using NLP in your golf



## golfzaa (May 7, 2007)

Hi everyone, I am a NLP trainer and I play golf as well, so Ive worked out what are the best NLP techniques to help you improve your game. If you want, Ill send you over the latest report I have written so you can seen how NLP neuro linguistic programming can help your game.

My email address is [email protected]

I hope this is helpful to you all and I would appreciate any feedback on how this improves your game.

Regards


Michael Lister.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

golfzaa said:


> Hi everyone, I am a NLP trainer and I play golf as well, so Ive worked out what are the best NLP techniques to help you improve your game. If you want, Ill send you over the latest report I have written so you can seen how NLP neuro linguistic programming can help your game.
> 
> My email address is [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hiya Michael,
is this for free?
I am interested in your research.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Wat is NLP ? explain


----------



## golfzaa (May 7, 2007)

*What is NLP*

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your messages. To clear up a couple of points, NLP stands for neuro linguistic programming, it is a modelling technology that was originally devised in the early 1970's.
The initial studies were carried out to identify the behavioural differences between someone who is an average performer compared to someone who was excellent, or what we would call a genius.

I have carried out similar modelling projects on golfers and my report gives some insights into what are the differences that make the difference between average play and excellence.

The report is free and you can sign up for it at How To Be A Golf Genius.

Many golf training products these days are going to be ineffective as the human nervous system has several neurological transforms that recode our experience of the world into something different.

At the moment the market is full of products telling people what they need to do differently to improve there game and this is not the most effective way of helping people to improve their game.

The results of my research show a new and exciting leverage point which until now has not been tapped into.

The report is 100% genuine research. I am a Certified NLP trainer and I live in the Algarve , Portugal one of Europes top golfing destinations, and I treat my work seriously.

If your serious about finding a new way to take your golf to the next level you need to get hold of this information today. As I say, you can find out more at How To Be A Golf Genius

I hope this is helpful to everyone on the site.

Regards

Michael Lister.
Algarve, Portugal.


----------

